# Labeling bath bombs



## Traumabrew (Nov 15, 2017)

I started making bath bombs to sell. I have individually placed them in shrink wrap. But now I cant figure out how to label them. Any ideas or tips are much appreciated.


----------



## Kittish (Nov 15, 2017)

I think I'd go with narrow, self stick bands as my first choice if that would be big enough to include all the info you need on it. Put it around the circumference. Circles are the next best choice, but are going to go all wrinkled at the edges when it conforms to the curve of the bath bomb. Third suggestion would be using a bit of ribbon or string and some tape or a dab of hot glue to attach a hang-tag style label to each one (and that one is probably the least work to manage).


----------



## Traumabrew (Nov 15, 2017)

I was wondering if I put like 2 or 3 in a cellophane bag, could I just attach a label to the bag and not the bombs inside?


----------



## Kittish (Nov 15, 2017)

Traumabrew said:


> I was wondering if I put like 2 or 3 in a cellophane bag, could I just attach a label to the bag and not the bombs inside?



As long as the bags are sold as a single unit, I don't see any immediately obvious reason that wouldn't work.


----------

